# How high can Havanese jump?



## 10477 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, we are considering gating our kitchen to provide Nikey (9 weeks old) a larger space to spend the day while we are out. We are thinking of getting standard baby gates with a mesh restraint rather than bars to avoid him sticking his neck through them. Our concern is that he may jump over the gate. Do you know how high can Havanese jump? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter can jump pretty high and what he can't jump over, he will climb over once he gets a good start on the climb. It was a baby gate that was a little taller that I actually watched him. 

When Dexter was a puppy, we ended up taking the taking down the kitchen/living room divider because Dexter had jump/climbed over it and I did not want him to hurt himself ....and this was before he was 6 months old. This was my experience, hopefully you will find something that will work for you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a HIGH jumper, Tillie was easily clearing regular baby gates and x-pens at 4 months old ... not sure how high she can jump as I don't encourage her to jump, but my guess is maybe 3 feet or so ... if she REALLY wanted something!! some havs aren't natural jumpers and some are...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our 2 can jump vertically very high,but they tend not to take a run at things and then jump over,it is more like they are pogoing!We have a baby stair gate between our kitchen and breakfast room,which works very well,there is nothing that they can get a purchase on to be able to climb over.This pic was taken about 18 months ago.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

My 3 are like Clare's...they can jump really high straight up but haven't figured out how to actually jump "over" things yet and hopefully never will lol 'cause I'm sure they could go over the gates if they really wanted to


----------



## karodavis51 (Feb 20, 2011)

If its plastic mesh, you won't have to worry about jumping! He will chew his way out in a few minutes!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

As far as Beau is concerned, he can jump as high as he needs to jump in order to get wherever he wants to be -- or out of wherever I want to keep him!!

-- Lorraine


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Until Inky, regular baby gates worked at our place. Inky could jump over or on anything. One of her sons can too ( the other is a vertical jumper), I guess it's just up to the individual dog.


----------



## 10477 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for your comments. Our baby doors are ordered and we'll see how it goes. Hopefully by the time Nikey can jump over them we'll have the potty routine figured out and we can give him more freedom to roam the house.


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine jumped out of his expen by 4 months. He is now 8 months and this weekend he actually tried to JUMP onto the kithen counter. I couldn't believe how close he got!! I purchased 2 ex-pens which are useless to me. It has to be a fully enclosed kennel for Kobe!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo started small - the couch. Then she went for the harder stuff - coffee tables and tall beds. :biggrin1: She surprisingly hasn't jumped out of her expen or over baby gates. I'm pretty sure she won't do the baby gates because she knocked them down (it was not attached to the walls) within the first day or two of when we got her. She keeps her distance from them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My two are like Momo. On couches, chairs, end tables, beds. But haven't tried to go over the ex-pen or the baby gates. And I did not just say that. Nope, I didn't. Way my luck goes, they will now have to show me I don't know WTH I am talking about - especially that Finn. :frusty: Vertically, they can jump quite high. It boggles my mind that they haven't figured out that they could sail right over the gates. When they figure that out, I will for sure go looney tunes!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody can jump quite high, but he doesn't realize it. He only recently started jumping up onto the couch and now he usually can jump onto the bed. He never tries to jump out of his pen at work although I know he could. He does like to climb onto things to get to places he shouldn't be though!


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

is a 24 inch ex pen good enough for a havanese?


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

clare said:


> Our 2 can jump vertically very high,but they tend not to take a run at things and then jump over,it is more like they are pogoing!We have a baby stair gate between our kitchen and breakfast room,which works very well,there is nothing that they can get a purchase on to be able to climb over.This pic was taken about 18 months ago.


I can just imagine the conversation going something like this - "ok if you use your hands to open the latch I can push this thing open and we are free eeee." LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

mozzerellas98 said:


> is a 24 inch ex pen good enough for a havanese?


maybe for puppies... my girl could was jumping out of the 24 inch x-pen by 4 months old. She is VERY small and incredibly athletic though, not all havs will jump out... mine did though! 
We started using a closed in wire crate (with a lid) instead of an x-pen and she was fine. but I am not gone for long periods of time typically, so the crate works well for us.

If you are thinking to use the x-pen long term, you might want to consider getting a taller one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi can easily jump 24" if he knows it is a jump. BUT he has never challenged his Ex-pen. He knows that is where he belongs, and even though he'll stand with his front feet on the top of it, he won't try to jump out. Same is true for the baby gate we used to use to block off the dining room. He clearly COULD jump it, be he never did.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

24" is plenty for most. A few will need 30". Anything taller than that is harder for most people to step over.

Nike can jump onto something 36" high. We have a storage box out on the screened porch, that we keep the puppy preschool stuff in, that's 36" high -standard kitchen countertop height. Last week Nike and Ghost (cat) were having a game of chase. Ghost jumped up on the storage box,and Nike sailed up there after him. Pam rushed to grab her to keep her from jumping down, but it was too late. Fortunately, she lands like a cat too, and landed with all four feet hitting the floor at the same time, and burst into an immediate run after the cat. Pam piled stuff on top of the box to keep her from doing it again.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I had to go to a 36" gate with a slippery floor in front of it to stop Beau!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just locked Rosie in the bathroom when I had to leave her in the house. Course I had to childproof the cabinets also. Put down puddle pads and left her with food and water. Worked for me.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Tessa is an amazing vertical bouncer. She can jump straight up as high as my kitchen countertop, especially when there is cheese on it. But she has never figured out to jump over anything. She still won't jump on our platform bed which is actually quite low to the ground and she only learned to jump on the couch in the living room at about 14 months. She's not a very adventureous pup though. My only comment about baby gates is to be careful of what kind you get. If they are the large plastic mesh ones and your dog tries to scratch its way out, it can be damaging to its paws. Cooper did this and ended up at the vets with very bloody paws.


----------

